# JFace Databinding und ComboViewer



## Gastredner (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in das Databinding-Framework von JFace ein und wollte im Zuge dessen ein Attribut "currentUser" vom Typ User einer meiner Fachklassen an einen ComboViewer binden:

```
// cbUser ist der ComboViewer, sim eine Instanz meiner Fachklasse.
context.bindValue(ViewerProperties.singleSelection().observe(cbUser), BeanProperties.value("currentUser").observe(sim));
```

Das Problem dabei: Zwar kann ich über den ComboViewer tatsächlich den zugeordneten User ändern, allerdings wird mir beim ersten Aufruf der Oberfläche der aktuelle Benutzer nicht selektiert - der ComboViewer ist einfach leer, obwohl das Attribut currentUser bereits vorbelegt ist.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Ich vermute ja stark, dass ich da einfach etwas vergessen habe, aber bisher hat meine Suche nichts ergeben...

EDIT: Kurzer Nachtrag: Befüllt wird der ComboViewer mittels einer ganz normalen List-Implementierung, in diesem Fall einer ArrayList<User>.


----------



## Gastredner (8. Sep 2010)

Bäng - bitte schlagt mich. Hatte equals in meinen Fachklassen vergessen.
Ich sag ja: Irgendwas kleines...ARGH!


----------

